# Snail-Mail-SPAM von der Verbraucherzentrale



## Heiko (22 Januar 2004)

Wir haben heute unverlangte Werbung von einer Verbraucherzentrale per Post bekommen. Auch irgendwie interessant.


----------



## sascha (22 Januar 2004)

Mein Tipp: Sofort die Verbraucherzentrale informieren und um sofortigen Einschreiten gegen diese Belästigung bitten!


----------



## Heiko (22 Januar 2004)

Nennt man sowas dann eigentlich ABM?


----------



## Der Genervte (23 Januar 2004)

Heiko, das war doch keine Werbung - das war eine Verbraucherinformation!


----------



## Heiko (23 Januar 2004)

Ich sprach ja auch nicht von SPAM, sondern von ABM - Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahme


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2004)

*Verbraucher-Zentrale-NRW-Spam....*

....hatte ich vor etwa 5-6 Wochen im Briefkasten. Ich habe auf den ungeöffneten Brief -Annahme verweigert! Zurück! Unerwünschter Werbe-Schrott!- geschrieben und in die Gelbe Kiste geworfen. In den letzten 3 Jahren schreiben die Werbe-Terroristen meistens -Bei Unzustellbarkeit zurück- drauf. Alle von mir so "belieferten" Firmen lassen mich nun seit Jahren in Ruhe, gemessen an den ersten Zusendungen.    

Gruß wazi


----------

